# Bilder Reihenfolge beim auslesen eines Verzeichnisses in falscher Reihenfolge



## BK117 (3. Okt 2015)

Hallo, ich habe einen kleinen Codeschnipsel im Internet gefunden, mit dem man Bilder, die in einem Verzeichnis liegen, untereinander auf einer Website anzeigen lassen kann.
Ich bin in Sachen php und html ganz schlecht, daher brauche ich da Hilfe.
An sich funktioniert das soweit ganz gut, nur dass die Bilder in der falschen Reihenfolge sind.
Also im dem Verzeichnis sind Beispielsweise die Bilder:





und mit diesem Code:




sind die Bilder nachher im Browser im "view-source" und somit auch auf der Website in einer total falschen Reihenfolge:




Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir nen Tipp geben, wie ich die Bilder chronologisch, also von den Zahlen in aufsteigender Reihenfolge angezeigt bekomme.

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Gruß BK

EDIT @mods: Das erste "Reihenfolge" im Titel des Themas kann weg, aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht bearbeiten und ändern.


----------



## javampir (4. Okt 2015)

naja, du kannst die bilder (bzw die bildernamen) ja in einem array speichern und dann das array sortieren


----------



## BK117 (5. Okt 2015)

Tjaaaaaa, danke erstmal, aber ich kenne mich damit nicht aus, wie mache ich das? 
Ich bin darin total am Anfang.


----------



## Joose (5. Okt 2015)

Wie würdest du es denn in Java machen? Fast so ähnlich geht es dann in PHP 
Probiers einfach mal aus und wenn du wo aneckst kannst du uns ja deinen Codestand zeigen und wir können dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## BK117 (9. Okt 2015)

Hat sich schon erledigt. Habe keine Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen und jetzt brauche ich es nicht mehr.
Ich dachte ich könnte von jemandem, der sich damit auskennt so nen kurzen Code bekommen, aber egal.

Ist nicht schlimm.  Trotzdem danke für eure Kommentare. 

Gruß BK


----------

